# Sticky  KAWI CLUTCH INFO. PLEASE READ FIRST if you have CLUTCH QUESTIONS!



## Polaris425

*Since new people rarely search around the forum to see if their question has already been answered before posting a new thread with their question, which is %90 of the time about clutching, I have taken the time to compile a list of links to some very helpful clutch information. If you have a questions about anthing clutch related PLEASE check this list and read through all the threads that apply to your problem. If you STILL can not find an answer, then please feel free to contact someone or start a new thread. 



Secondary Spring Rundown (ALL you need to know about Secondary Springs)
Secondary Clutch Spring Compressor
Changing Secondary Spring (How To Video)
Changing Primary Spring (How To Video)
Clutch Spring Instalation (Written How To)
Clutch Springs & Trail Riding (101)
Kawi Clutch Spring Chart
Clutch Springs R&D By Bootlegger
General Clutch Spring Questions
General Clutch Questions #2
General Questions #3
General Questions #4
Clutching for 32" Backs
General Questions about Primary Springs
Clutch Springs on T-REX
KEBC Removal V1
KEBC Removal V2
KEBC Removal Tool


I hope this list helps. If anything the General Questions threads are probably going to be the most helpful for someone wanting to know which springs to run...*


----------



## Polaris425

bump


----------

